# Am I INTJ with high Fi, an INFP, an INFJ, or mistyped?



## NhaiDum (Jan 10, 2021)

Greeting everyone, I'm new to this website and English isn't my native language. Bare in mind that there will be some errors and mistake while reading.


recently I've done a test on Sakinova,
sakinorva.net/test/rheti
which, I have done it 2 times, the test still given me different result.
















From what I've read from many personality details and from people experiences (ex. Quora threads, etc.)

I'm not considering myself to be logical but rather relies a lot on using Fi or Fe while making decision, but also tried to see its pros and cons). 
While have to connecting with people, I appeared to be friendly, helpful and warm but it actually drained me a lot (unless being with closed ones, I do feel energized by doing them and getting close to them, not sure if it's for coping mechanism).

I always mirroring how people acted and what I have to do next, but not always understand their motive nor their actual feeling.
It might be because I had a serve trauma and anxiety problem when I was younger until now and used to wear mask in order to not drive people away, which, preventing myself to properly use Ti.

For time, I don't really like being late or waiting for anyone but still planned to get more time to do something important ahead in personal project.
I never dump project and always make improvement to them, but I'd rather stick to one than creating many since I'm easily lose focus and gets easily stressed when I can't find a way to make the project possible.
I'm valued time and goal-orient.

From wings, it's always on 4w3 might because I liked to get people attention to my works and admired as I put effort into work and being competitive in order to get even more admired. I'm into arts and music, but not that artistic when compared to creativity but rather to expressed myself.
I also have small range taste of music and interests and stick to one when I think they're useful for me and my project, and for long time until I'm bored.


Hope these details helped. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eternally Changing (Nov 15, 2013)

It sounds to me like you're an INTJ. The 'mirroring' that you've described is very common in INTJs. And forgive me if I'm wrong, but I'm assuming you're female. 

It's rather common for INTJ and INFJ females to be confused about whether they have the T or the F. I think this is because we're so good at using both our thinking and feeling functions. As for myself, I identify as an INXJ, and it suits me well, but then again, I've learned to cultivate both my Fe/Ti and my Te/Fi.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

Take the questionnaire and maybe it would be clearer. Also, no, mirroring has nothing to do with INTJ.


1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?

7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.

9.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?

10.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.

11.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

12.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

13.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

14.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

I am not sure how good your English language skills are, but I recommend reading the page behind that sakinorva test. It includes an explanation about how to interpret your results. If you know anything about statistics, it will make sense to you.


----------



## NhaiDum (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for every replied.

from questions from the Last, 
1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
- I think the way I've answered mostly came from anxiety. Whenever I've answered something even normal ones, the thoughts of fearing what'll happens next to the worse would come up every time, which I have to plan what'll answer next if the questions appeared.

I am female, 17. I don't like showing my information publicly, but hope by answering all of this question will help.
My current state of mind is stress and anxiety coming from school works and future things that haven't happen yet.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?
- Not in a good manner, but I think I'm getting insecure easily and willing to improve myself or skills to be better to prove that I'm superior to anyone, if they're logical enough I'll listen to their feedback if what I do is unacceptable, but if my gut tell their feedback was something to just getting attention from myself, i'd rather just ignore them . It's really unhealthy.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
- I am not sure what personality that really distinguished completed myself from others, I'm always acted on how other will do to me.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
- I think so, the main difference is I think it's was because how I and them process things differently. But also certain circumstance which, be varied.

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
- Mostly I'd wear mask to prevent myself losing my temp coming from extreme anxiety when have to react to new situation until I'll find out what to do next.
I am not social and not into ongoing events or something popular among the crowds, I think new experience with something that isn't useful to my personal goal is useless and ridiculous, why doing it when it's a waste of time? except for new experience that can spice up my goals.

6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?
- For personal goals, I'd tend to judge on how much it'll be really necessary, useful, and appropriate to my current long term ideas, then compare/review it again until I can manage to use/merged it with my current ideas without changing the main things that can't be change. Exceptional for new ideas that being force to put into project (group project) I'll be really frustrated and don't want to change anything because I have already justified it'll be good for the group project.

7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
- I'm not sure what does this question really mean. 
From order is, when everything is at its place and time, nothing changed or messed up. And chaos when everything is changed differently from what I've notice or it's not in its place. It got manifest both on connection with people, things in my house. I don't really like changing things and ended up getting uncomfortable.

8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.
- having my goal waiting to be achieving and making it come true to myself and being with my close ones is already energized enough. Other than that drained me.

9.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
- I honestly don't celebrate holidays, but for a family meeting dinner, I'd think of what is necessary to buy and make a list of it to prevent myself forgetting, or buying useless stuffs to cope myself from stress.

10.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.
- Crystallize and reduce the ideas sounds appeal to me.
For example when x talks about their idea of a given subject of human existence, philosophy, and etc. I'd think of how it happened, then I'll brief my thought on it. But not really much as what happened inside in my mind, only what I see it necessary to leave space for them to think for themselves.

11.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
- I'd being obsessive to certain topic that interested/useful me, and I'd move to something new once I feel like the current topic is fully understandable, if not, I'd review it again and again.

12.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
- I don't really find traveling is interesting and find it a waste of time since I see time more valuable, but if I had to, I'd like traveling to previous location (hometown, childhood location) because unknown feeling that makes it intense and nostalgic, then rethink what I've missed rather than new location that will drained me because it's not a place where I belonged.

13.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
- For most desire in life is coming from my personal gain, to a MED school, I think.
I strive to be popular and admired for my artworks since it's a thing I can only do for now, and get something from it so I could have the money to supporting the goal. I think it's inspired from my younger self when I saw my close ones got sickness but I couldn't really help them.

14.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? 
- I am not sure. I don't find any personality type fits myself.

Hope answering these helped.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

NhaiDum said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> - Not in a good manner, but I think I'm getting insecure easily and willing to improve myself or skills to be better to prove that I'm superior to anyone, if they're logical enough I'll listen to their feedback if what I do is unacceptable, but if my gut tell their feedback was something to just getting attention from myself, i'd rather just ignore them . It's really unhealthy.


There are a lot of different ways to argue this.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> - I am not sure what personality that really distinguished completed myself from others, I'm always acted on how other will do to me.


I'm not sure what this means. I think it means "I am not sure, because I act on my reflex to others"




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> - I think so, the main difference is I think it's was because how I and them process things differently. But also certain circumstance which, be varied.


So there is a difference between how you see yourself and others, but you aren't certain why. This would be a result of being an Introverted Judging dominant type. You have a subjective factor to your judgement which separates you from other people and also makes it difficult for you to relate in this regard.




> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> - Mostly I'd wear mask to prevent myself losing my temp coming from extreme anxiety when have to react to new situation until I'll find out what to do next.
> I am not social and not into ongoing events or something popular among the crowds, I think new experience with something that isn't useful to my personal goal is useless and ridiculous, why doing it when it's a waste of time? except for new experience that can spice up my goals.


I don't think this is an Ni reaction to new things. I think this is an Introverted Feeler response to things. This is like pathologically anxious. It's one thing to hate socializing. I mean I get it, but, when you say you fear losing body temperature from extreme anxiety, I have to think it is Fi.




> 6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?
> - For personal goals, I'd tend to judge on how much it'll be really necessary, useful, and appropriate to my current long term ideas, then compare/review it again until I can manage to use/merged it with my current ideas without changing the main things that can't be change. Exceptional for new ideas that being force to put into project (group project) I'll be really frustrated and don't want to change anything because I have already justified it'll be good for the group project.


You talk in a way that makes me believe you are trying to get an Ni result. The people I've typed as INTJ and INFJ do not say every line "I think about my long term goes and what is necessary". This is like some cargo cult Ni. If you have Ni dominance, you would have surrounding qualities that should show it.




> 7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> - I'm not sure what does this question really mean.
> From order is, when everything is at its place and time, nothing changed or messed up. And chaos when everything is changed differently from what I've notice or it's not in its place. It got manifest both on connection with people, things in my house. I don't really like changing things and ended up getting uncomfortable.


Probably a language problem.




> 8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.
> - having my goal waiting to be achieving and making it come true to myself and being with my close ones is already energized enough. Other than that drained me.


Again. This is like you read Ni types are goal oriented so you keep saying that. This isn't how they actually answer these things though.




> 9.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> - I honestly don't celebrate holidays, but for a family meeting dinner, I'd think of what is necessary to buy and make a list of it to prevent myself forgetting, or buying useless stuffs to cope myself from stress.


Of INTJs who answer this, even if they don't celebrate the holiday, will list out several contingencies to plan for. I mean even ISTJ will do something like that if the situation is foreign enough. Of the ISFJs and INFJs, they say what foods they would buy and how they would prepare it. This is what I mean by you have a persona of being Ni, but like all the Ni or even just I__J types don't actually operate this way, even if stressed. And again the stress and anxiety comes back up. It's like everything you do makes you anxious.




> 10.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.
> - Crystallize and reduce the ideas sounds appeal to me.
> For example when x talks about their idea of a given subject of human existence, philosophy, and etc. I'd think of how it happened, then I'll brief my thought on it. But not really much as what happened inside in my mind, only what I see it necessary to leave space for them to think for themselves.


Not Ne, or at least not Ne dominant. You answer this like an Fi more than anything.




> 11.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> - I'd being obsessive to certain topic that interested/useful me, and I'd move to something new once I feel like the current topic is fully understandable, if not, I'd review it again and again.


Not Ni.




> 12.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> - I don't really find traveling is interesting and find it a waste of time since I see time more valuable, but if I had to, I'd like traveling to previous location (hometown, childhood location) because unknown feeling that makes it intense and nostalgic, then rethink what I've missed rather than new location that will drained me because it's not a place where I belonged.


Almost makes you sound Si.




> 13.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> - For most desire in life is coming from my personal gain, to a MED school, I think.
> I strive to be popular and admired for my artworks since it's a thing I can only do for now, and get something from it so I could have the money to supporting the goal. I think it's inspired from my younger self when I saw my close ones got sickness but I couldn't really help them.


Fi




> 14.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> - I am not sure. I don't find any personality type fits myself.
> 
> Hope answering these helped.


You are some kind of Fi. I would guess INFP since you seem to have left reality. The thing is that everything you do is self centered. Everything is always about you when you talk about it. You don't have a sense of shared experience with other people in any regard, and it doesn't seem to be for Ni reasons. An INFJ or INTJ might have problems connecting with people because of the perception, but their judging is still objective. The INFJ still has Fe and the INTJ still exists objective reality in regards to understanding. It might be too intense, or the images so far out that people don't want to believe it is there, but it isn't a matter of severe anxiety for everything. Your Judging is where your subjective factor lies, and that's what separates you from other people is what things mean to you compared to what they mean to other people.

Jung on Fi:
"Since it is conditioned subjectively and is only
secondarily concerned with the object, it seldom appears on the surface
and is generally misunderstood. It is a feeling which seems to devalue the
object, and it therefore manifests itself for the most part negatively. The
existence of positive feeling can be inferred only indirectly. Its aim is not
to adjust itself to the object, but to subordinate it in an unconscious effort
to realize the underlying images. It is continually seeking an image which
has no existence in reality, but which it has seen in a kind of vision. It
glides unheedingly over all objects that do not fit in with its aim. It strives
after inner intensity, for which the objects serve at most as a stimulus."

"They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide
behind a childish or banal mask, and their temperament is inclined to
melancholy. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
hidden."


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

@*The Last*

if you're gonna use Jung's typology, in his system the attitude supersedes the functions and doesn't alternate from perception to judgment


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

I am literally quoting him.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

The Last said:


> I am literally quoting him.


I'm not referring to the quote.


----------



## NhaiDum (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for taking your time for answer, how do I delete the thread?
I'm really new to this website.


----------

